# Rum and Honey?



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone tried to mix the 2? 

Creamed honey Rum? Sounds great to me ,anyone have a recipe before i experiment?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

maybe with rum extract.


----------



## kensfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I bought of bottle of whiskey that was titled "Honey".. taste a little like Southern Comfort.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

every once in a while I put a little drizzle of honey into a neat bourbon. Its a nice sweet sipper in the evening. I suppse some of the better lighter rums would be good as well.


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

I've not tried it, but substituting honey for the sugar in a mojito might turn out pretty fine.


----------

